# Satellite tv help in Camping



## douglas (Sep 13, 2008)

Well Guys i remembered that when i went to camp i got my laptop with me and i have installed satellite-tv-player in it. I really liked my camping because in the mean time of traveling i was able to watch all my Fav Live channels as ESPN, CNN, CBL Film, Fox Sports and many channels. I really loved that camping I and my friends really enjoyed it.


----------



## amy0807 (Aug 13, 2008)

ct, I am going to find you a canned spam icon. lol Seems you've needed it in this past week.


----------

